# Car servicing prices



## Kai123 (11 Dec 2010)

Hello,

My Nissan Micra 01 really needs a service. I'm slightly compulsive so even finding a garage is turning into weeks long research into every local garage and mobile service in my area.

I live in Clonee so im close to D15. My local garages quoted me around E220 for a full service (Clonee Motor Center and Dunboyne Garage).

I brought the car to Dunboyne Garage twice to fix my MAF sensor. I have all the symptoms of a dodgy MAF sensor but after they scan the onboard electronics they would tell me it was something else. They have a professional looking garage but not to sure about them.

Someone told me Clonee Motor Center would squeeze me for every cent I have, and their phone manner is pretty bad as well. Ken Fildes has been highly recommended on this forum and others but I'd be looking at around E250 for a full service.

All of the mobile services around Clonee are much more affordable but cant find any real information about them. Tyresforless in blanch corporate park will do a full service for E150 including breaks.

Dunboyne Garage had told me that one of the rear wheel nuts had been forced in by whomever serviced the car last (by the old owner) and the thread was destroyed. To replace the break pads he said the suspension would have to be taken off and the break pads replaced that way. The guy went on a rant that people want the cheapest deals and and end up with cheap services.

Am I thinking to much on this? I cant afford anything over E350, not without getting a CU loan. Would I be saving money going to the cheapest place or is it better to go with someone trusted? Or should I just take it to my local?

Any advice is welcome. 

Kai.


----------



## Guest110 (11 Dec 2010)

I have been told that any car service under 160 is not-doable. Meaning that you dont get the proper service or you get parts that are not of good quality. 

If you want- you can contact this guy called Stephen (0864034497) he works for a garage in Ashbourne but he does nickers. He can call into you after work if you like and the quote will be cheaper than the garage. He is very reliable and one you can trust. Give him a call and see what he says. It can do no harm !


----------



## shesells (11 Dec 2010)

Tyresforless are also called Discount Tyres and Auto. I've been using them for years, for services, repairs and tyres and have found them to be very decent and very obliging. They will okay any charges with you before they do the work and also let you know if there's a cheaper option. I have no connection other than as a very satisfied customer. I have shopped around and they are the best value garage in the wider area.


----------



## geothermal (12 Dec 2010)

all parts manufacturers are good quality now, main dealers take advantage of people who do not  have  a clue about cars to screw them for more money, thats why they have fancy garages, a known and  trusted back street garage is  just as good with a good reputation. i know a girl who was quoted 250 to get an indicator switch replaced in cork city she got it done at a garage 20 miles out in country for 80, garages take advantage of students in the citys with collages and university's as well as being taken advantage off by landlords


----------



## thombom (12 Dec 2010)

Its unbelieveable the prices some garages are charging for servicing.My brother works for a motor parts distributors and he gets me the parts for my car and van for less than €30.I have a mate who is a mechanic and he showed me how to change oil filter,spark plugs etc and I can do a service in less than an hour, so I don't know how garages can charge mad money for an hours work.


----------



## geothermal (12 Dec 2010)

60 to 70% of people  haven't  a clue about cars so they live off them, i do my own repairs as well but if it gets too difficult i know a good  reliable back street  garage who is very reasonable. if people haven't a clue they should inquire from others  and shop around for prices.


----------



## Kai123 (13 Dec 2010)

Someone had told me to stick with Ken Fildes, even if he was slightly more expensive it was worth going to him. 

Everyone has someone else to recommend. I guess within that selection of people/garages at least I know it will be done properly.

 Im going to try and take it down tomorrow (depending on the ice) and ill let people know here how it went. I have a dodgy MAF sensor but I think i'll try and fix it myself after the service. 

Kai.


----------



## bacchus (14 Dec 2010)

alexandra12 said:


> I have been told that any car service under 160 is not-doable.


Basic service includes oil + filter change, and visual inspection of bits and bobs. A filter cost approx €7, & approx €25 for 5 litres of oil.
Well do-able for much less less than €160 if they want to.


OP,
When was you car last service and what has been done in the last 3 years?

If you are attempting to diagnose and fix a MAF sensor, you should well able to change oil/filter, check all levels, check disks/pads and change if needed.


----------



## fraggle (14 Dec 2010)

If you are unsure then I would stick with Ken. He and his family are well known in motor racing circles and are well qualified to do any work.


----------



## Leo (14 Dec 2010)

alexandra12 said:


> I have been told that any car service under 160 is not-doable. Meaning that you dont get the proper service or you get parts that are not of good quality.


 
You might want to tell the AA that! Their interim [broken link removed] costs €159.


----------



## Time (19 Dec 2010)

Leo said:


> You might want to tell the AA that! Their interim [broken link removed] costs €159.


You are forgetting the most important word, FROM.


----------



## Leo (20 Dec 2010)

Time said:


> You are forgetting the most important word, FROM.


 
Their website is pretty detailed in what you get for €159. The 'From' is to cover any neccessary work above and beyond that conprehensive list, and they will contact you to obtain approval prior to carrying out any further work. 

I've never used this service, but the price is in line with what I've been paying over the past few years since I moved away from the main dealers. In my experience, the independants offer equal or better service for a fraction of the cost.
Leo


----------



## jackswift (20 Dec 2010)

bacchus said:


> Basic service includes oil + filter change, and visual inspection of bits and bobs. A filter cost approx €7, & approx €25 for 5 litres of oil.
> Well do-able for much less less than €160 if they want to.
> 
> 
> ...


 But garages have to pay staff, rates, esb etc. They are hardly going to charge €32 for oil and filter and a tenner on top for labour. I do my own servicing.


----------



## bacchus (21 Dec 2010)

Hourly rate is approx €80, so they should be able to charge less than €100 for basic service. Actually, some charge €99.


----------



## bibendum (22 Dec 2010)

YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR...

There has been such confusion as to what is a service. A full service was an annual check on the cars parts; tyres, fluid levels, suspension parts, worn parts, etc. The list of checks is long. DIY serving is very cheap, you buy Russian cheap oil and Chinese filter from a motor factor and may throw the waste oil down the drain... 

A service is annual inspection maintaining the car and help prevent problems before they become expensive. After all, there are a huge amount of moving parts that get worn out. There should be no surprises. This can take about an hour...

If you can get a full service for 99E, what brands/parts are they using? what is the warranty on labour/parts? are they fully insured?  if you need other parts, what are they priced like? 

keep her lite...


----------



## Leo (22 Dec 2010)

bibendum said:


> YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR...


 
That would go against everything the Consumer Association has been saying for quite some time. 
Leo


----------



## bacchus (25 Dec 2010)

Also try EireTyres .


----------



## newirishman (26 Dec 2010)

bacchus said:


> Basic service includes oil + filter change, and visual inspection of bits and bobs. A filter cost approx €7, & approx €25 for 5 litres of oil.
> Well do-able for much less less than €160 if they want to.
> 
> 
> ...



I would do lot of work myself as well, but how to you get rid of the old oil, and old parts? Most of them are more or less toxic waste so you can't just put in your normal waste bin. Do the bring centre's take that stuff? And is it for free?


----------



## Slash (26 Dec 2010)

newirishman said:


> Do the bring centres take that stuff? And is it for free?


The following items can be taken to Ballymount Civic Amenity:

Materials Accepted free of charge

    * Cardboard
    * Waste Oil
    * Paper
    * Glass Bottles and Jars
    * Aluminium Beverage Cans
    * Plastic Bottles
    * Plastic Bags (with recyclable symbol)
    * Textiles
    * Ink Cartridges
    * Batteries (domestic and car)
    * Fridges/Freezers
    * Electrical Appliances
    * Computer Equipment
    * White Goods (Washing Machines etc)
    * Fluorescent tubes
    * Light bulbs 


Don't know about other centres, but details are normally to be found on the local authority website.


----------



## Daithim (27 Dec 2010)

Have just read this thread. People you will get what you pay for. I see day in day out people complaining about how much it costs to repair/service they're car. Simple if you can't afford to keep a car don't buy a car.
Put it to you this way. You don't hear people complaining to the doctor if he couldn't fix you straight away. That same doctor is probably on 100k+ a year and has a car he can afford to keep.
I as a mechanic in a main dealer am not even earning the average industrial wage and hear so much crap from people its unreal. Rant over!


----------



## bibendum (31 Dec 2010)

Hi Leo,

The Consumer Association wants consumers to make educated decisions on buy a product or service. If one buys cheap - 'you get what you pay for' as it is often poor value.

cheers


----------



## Troy McClure (31 Dec 2010)

There are plenty of good mechanic operating independently out there. If you are concerned about parts you can get the parts for them in a main dealership. Personally I think thats nonsence. There are some rubbish parts out there but I know that companies such as GSF dont want the headache of parts been returned and are conscience of this when buying in parts. Others also.
I am always amazed how often in main dealerships, cars are been serviced by some 16 year old apprentice with some manager throwing his eye on it now and again. I would feel more comfortable knowing a mechanic with something to lose (i.e. the return of your custom) is taking care of my car, than buying a brand stamp, which cost more.


----------



## BazFitz (31 Dec 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to get a car serviced that also can repair a car's electrics?  I get my car serviced in a "tyre place" and I'm delighted with the work that they do.  They freely admit that they are not electrical engineers.  My sister's Golf has developed an odd problem - The windscreen wipers won't work unless the car is in gear and moving (and a warning light saying "bonnet open" is illuminated even though the bonnet's definitely not open).  Obviously I can't send her where I go so would anyone have any suggestions?

Cheers.


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2011)

bibendum said:


> The Consumer Association wants consumers to make educated decisions on buy a product or service. If one buys cheap - 'you get what you pay for' as it is often poor value.


 
The same applies when paying the overpriced rates some main dealers charge, very bad value! If you pay too much, you never get what you pay for.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jan 2011)

BazFitz said:


> Does anyone know a good place to get a car serviced that also can repair a car's electrics?  I get my car serviced in a "tyre place" and I'm delighted with the work that they do.  They freely admit that they are not electrical engineers.  My sister's Golf has developed an odd problem - The windscreen wipers won't work unless the car is in gear and moving (and a warning light saying "bonnet open" is illuminated even though the bonnet's definitely not open).  Obviously I can't send her where I go so would anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers.



You need to go to an auto electrician. Theres loads in the phone book. 

You could be in Dublin or Cork so no point suggesting somewhere that maybe no where near you.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jan 2011)

Aiden and Sean, as per this thread. Always been happy with them. 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=59227467


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jan 2011)

Daithim said:


> Have just read this thread. People you will get what you pay for. I see day in day out people complaining about how much it costs to repair/service they're car. Simple if you can't afford to keep a car don't buy a car.
> Put it to you this way. You don't hear people complaining to the doctor if he couldn't fix you straight away. That same doctor is probably on 100k+ a year and has a car he can afford to keep.
> I as a mechanic in a main dealer am not even earning the average industrial wage and hear so much crap from people its unreal. Rant over!



Unfortunately my experience of main dealers over the years is you don't get what you pay for. So if you don't want to hear complaints, don't stay in a main dealer.


----------



## BazFitz (5 Jan 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> You need to go to an auto electrician. Theres loads in the phone book.
> 
> You could be in Dublin or Cork so no point suggesting somewhere that maybe no where near you.


 
Thank you for that utterly useless post.

I was actually looking for a recommendation (and I live in Dublin).


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jan 2011)

BazFitz said:


> Thank you for that utterly useless post.
> 
> I was actually looking for a recommendation (and I live in Dublin).



With respect, the question was utterly useless. 

How can someone give you a recommendation if you didn't say where you were? You've done it again, by just saying Dublin. You're hardly likely to head out to someone in D.15 if you are in Blackrock. So I'll give you a place in the center.

http://www.hamiltonautoelectric.com/


----------



## roker (5 Jan 2011)

I am always conscious of what oil has been put in to the engine, When I asked a local dealer he just said the best. I went to the local tyre and service place, and specified which oil to put in, which he obliged. Basically all I was worried about was oil and filter, which cost me total €75 to have done. Last service was with the Toyota dealer for a full service and cost €360.


----------

